# Female bird likes males better : )



## amsue0222 (Feb 15, 2010)

Well the new birdie I rescued is a female and she was super sweet with me the first few days we had her (probably greatful for healthy food). Now though she wants nothing to do with me-- she will step up to me but won't let me pet her-- now my husband and my son on the other hand she is rubbing all over and really enjoying their attention. I changed my clothes thinking it was my bright clothes but nope -- she likes only men and isn't choosy about which one either -- my son's friends can pick her up and love all over her too -- but not me or my 12 year old daughter-

What the heck!? My Quaker was last year's birthday present and she prefers my daughter, this year is my cockatiel that prefers men-- geesh!! Maybe I should get a male cockatiel and he would be my buddy?


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Some birds are just like that.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you know anything about her past? Sometimes 'tiels will respond better to the gender that raised them, if they are handraised or to the same gender as a previous owner they bonded strongly with, although all are different. How old is she, any idea? You can probably coax her round. Make sure no treat come from any of the males. Only females should give her treats like millet. Does she like her head scratched? If so, don't let males do that either. Only females should offer her head scratches. Hopefully, when she finds all the good things she wants come from you, she should come round. =)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would also make sure that the girls do the good stuff and they boys do the bad like putting her to bed. I have a female linnie that is obsessed with men  but luckily she will still let me and my Mom give her scritches when she feels like it


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi...
I've grown up around male and female birds, my male bird Fred (who this id is named after) he preferred me over my dad, even though dad did all the hard work training him and getting him to talk. He loved my pitch of my voice and my attention. Mum said she'd know when I was up because Fred would go off his tree waiting for me to come out and talk to him. 

Baby, my bird who I got after Fred, prefers males, dad did the hard work training her, and bonding, I moved out and took her with me, my partner she is all over, she'll go to him over me, she'll allow me to when she's not quick enough to get out of my reach, to catch her and give her cuddles and kisses, but then she'll get out of my loose grip and fly off... only to my partner.

Cotton Bud (CB) my little-ee of 9 months has made it quite clear he doesn't want a bar of my partner, he wants me and only me. He'll play up for attention, my partner goes and gives it to him, but he'll be unruly until I get to him. My partners mate, who goes to CB to say hi and to bring him out of the cage, CB dislikes him, he'll hiss and try to bite (never does). The mate's girlfriend CB is all over. 

I brought him off a breeder and continued his training. He will let me rub my chin over his back of his neck, give kisses to me, he'll even nudge me or smack me in the face with his wing if he wants me to give him attention, he'll even want me to rub my nose onto his back of his neck.

So, yeah there is some truth in saying that they have a preference over which sex raises them. However, like Fred, they can change their preference


----------



## nickieiscute (Feb 9, 2010)

a male bird bit my uncle and it hurt my poor uncle but when my aunt pet the nasty little tiel it put his head down for her to scratch him

i thought that was so funny sadly my bird doesnt like girls-seriouslly-HE HATES MY AUNT he will even sit on her shoulder but when he knows whos shoulder it is he squeaks and threatens to bit my poor aunt-UNLESS she has an earing or a necklace than all ofasudden he loves her-strange-.-i wonder why-lol-


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

the bird is female and all females love jewellery


----------



## amsue0222 (Feb 15, 2010)

I think that the reason she doesn't like females is because she lived with a few women, from what I can tell they weren't that nice to her. From what I could tell they didn't care whether she lived or died. They came back after a month of being gone and realized she was still alive so decided to give her away for free on Craigslist. The girl I got her from even had it posted on her Facebook that she was hoping to find a dead bird in her apartment. She didn't care who picked her up and I am super glad she was as healthy as she is. 

I do hope she eventually comes around to liking me. I can pick her up with no problem but am not allowed to pet her--lol. She lets my husband do anything to her and flies after him where she flies away from me-- haha. I don't really mind and am just happy to have her.


----------



## elaichri (Mar 9, 2010)

*great*



freddyboy said:


> the bird is female and all females love jewellery


My cockatiel i am having in april is a female and i wear 3 earings in each ear , 3 necklaces and have rings on every finger and you say females love jewellery


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

It's not just females, I think that was a joke, lol. All cockatiels, both male and female, will chew on and play with jewellery. You'd probably be best taking off your jewellery before letting your 'tiel on you, or not letting her on your shoulder at all.


----------



## freddyboy (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree, CB loves my earrings and will try to take them out of my ears if he's allowed near them, I am too quick though and take them off before he notices. Fred use to break many an earring/necklace - speaking about that little boy, really makes me miss him. There's is no other bird like him out there.


----------

